# Training Class



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

This one is an on line training class Sept 8.
I get these emailed to me every month or so. I long ago I took two on line and they were free.
Have not looked at the cost.

There is a Canadian group so my friends up in land of ice and snow are included.
Probably on the other end of the country like down here. 









Welcome! You are invited to join a meeting: Workplace Arc Flash/Electrical Safety Live Online Forum. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the meeting.


Electricity Today Magazine Live Online Forum




us06web.zoom.us


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Link is dead now... Why am I not surprised... I totally wanted to join the meeting on sept 8


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Trust me you did not miss much. I was disappointed, the instructor did not seem like he had give this talk before and was not at all organized. I applied some effort and I do not get these any more.
That is what I thought of them.


----------

